# Best 7 String Shredder



## Aberak (Feb 29, 2008)

Who do you think is the best?


----------



## ghoti (Feb 29, 2008)

Petrucci.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Feb 29, 2008)

Rusty Cooley.


----------



## Michael (Feb 29, 2008)

Rob Johnson.


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 29, 2008)

Chris Broderick


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 29, 2008)

Chris Broderick


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 29, 2008)

Jeff Loomis.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 29, 2008)

Chris Broderick


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Feb 29, 2008)

OK, Broderick's got a lot of technique, but I haven't heard him write anything on par with Rusty Cooley. Links?


----------



## Randy (Feb 29, 2008)

Straight shred award goes to Rusty Cooley.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Mar 1, 2008)

I dunno, I think Broderick is definitely at least on par with him in terms of straight shred, but whereas Outworld is awesome, I haven't heard any Jag Panzer, so I can't really say.


----------



## MattyCakes (Mar 1, 2008)

in terms of musicality for me, petrucci. after all that is subjective i guess, unfortunately


----------



## Xaios (Mar 1, 2008)

*insert obligatory "best is a subjective term" argument*


----------



## Gilbucci (Mar 1, 2008)

Chris Broderick..he can own pretty much anyone


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 1, 2008)

Jongpil Yun said:


> I dunno, I think Broderick is definitely at least on par with him in terms of straight shred, but whereas Outworld is awesome, I haven't heard any Jag Panzer, so I can't really say.



Chris has this awesome thing, "taste", i believe its called


----------



## Aberak (Mar 1, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Chris has this awesome thing, "taste", i believe its called


----------



## Michael (Mar 1, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Chris has this awesome thing, "taste", i believe its called



So does Rob Johnson.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Mar 1, 2008)

Michael said:


> So does Rob Johnson.



So does Rusty Cooley


----------



## cow 7 sig (Mar 1, 2008)

Gilbucci said:


> Chris Broderick..he can own pretty much anyone



x2

then loomis


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 1, 2008)

Chris Broderick


----------



## Gilbucci (Mar 1, 2008)

Chris is hilariously well rounded, and he has the knowledge of a music professor. He's on a whole other planet.


----------



## King_nothing621 (Mar 1, 2008)

Broderick and Cooley are tied in my book.


----------



## oompa (Mar 1, 2008)

on technique, Broderick.


----------



## Kotex (Mar 1, 2008)

As far as ability, Chris Broderick.


----------



## Jerich (Mar 1, 2008)

i would say Chris Broderick if that was the main guy you all said! but seriously check out Stephan Forte' he is finnishing up his solo shred cd..and man he's insane good. For all out speedy "widdly-widdly-wee" shred rusty has it even to the point of nonsenese at times. JP in the context of song killer"i just hate his tone"...Loomis his solo cd will speak words when it comes out.Rob Johnson doesn't really do anything anymore it's like Jason Becker can we keep comparing the old with the new?...as far as all around complete package? Chris is seriously the most incredible 7 stringer I know...This is so chris doesn't choke me out hahahah!!!!


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 1, 2008)

Not the best quality in the world, but awesome video...I hope most of you have already seen this...



IMO, Loomis nudge's him out by a nose in that video. I'd have to check out some Jag Panzer, but as far as taste in solos and songwriting goes (aside from me checking out more of Broderick's work) I have to say Loomis is definitely tops.

Shane Gibson gets a gigantic acknowledgment too. That man's a beast as well.


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok. You are talking about technical ability more than anything here. 

I have seen Brodericks videos and he has nothing on Cooleys technique. NO WAY.


Can someone put a link of Broderick up that is beyond Cooleys technique please?


----------



## Apophis (Mar 1, 2008)

Rusty Cooley


----------



## Michael (Mar 1, 2008)

I also have to say the Marcel Coenen is deffinetly up there too.


----------



## Paul Malmsteen (Mar 1, 2008)

Blood Tempest said:


> Not the best quality in the world, but awesome video...I hope most of you have already seen this...




I'm pretty sure Broderick is holding back in this. Pretty nice of him to not upstage Loomis in his own band 

My vote goes to Broderick.


EDIT: This thread should be a poll


----------



## Jerich (Mar 1, 2008)

shane Gibson and Isao playing NIL 7 string guitars..shane now only plays Ibanez 8 strings...More power to him he is a killer dude and guitar player!!! now maybe Korn will become more technically challenging in thier music...




nil guitars -hibiki corporation-


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 1, 2008)

Michael said:


> I also have to say the Marcel Coenen is deffinetly up there too.



+1. I'd take him over Petrucci(and Sun Caged over DT) any day of the week.

I dunno, don't really care for shred for the sake of it. If the guy's in a killer band I'll think more of him as a player.

Nils Norberg is fucking killer, and is actually in a band I like(sans the newest one  ).


----------



## Gilbucci (Mar 1, 2008)

Maniacal said:


> Ok. You are talking about technical ability more than anything here.
> 
> I have seen Brodericks videos and he has nothing on Cooleys technique. NO WAY.
> 
> ...






As much as I love Cooley, I don't think he can pull that off.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Mar 1, 2008)

Tony MacAlpine owns every body


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm not sure if Rusty can do the string skipping lick at that speed either. The tapping one, well, I wouldn't be surprised.



Yeah, it's not a two hand thing, but I'm just guessing here.

On the other hand, I've never seen Broderick play this fast before. I haven't see him do anything on par with ~2:30 in that video in terms of sweeping either.



By the way, it isn't all picked, but he does do a pretty crazy string skipping thing in there. 

Haven't seen the crazy 4nps sort of thing like this either:

YouTube - Rusty Cooley - Betcha Can't Play This - March 2008


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 1, 2008)

Rusty probably cant play the second tapping video. But that isn't shred. There are tap guitarists that are far better than Broderick. 

As for that string skipping lick, if you think Rusty couldn't play that you're insane. 

Rusty has more speed than any of these other guys mentioned. And surely THAT is shred guitar?

I will ask Cooley to record some string skipping licks when he reviews my book. 

This is insane.

And as for that Rusty 4nps lick he does, thats seriously fuckin hard. At his speed anyway


----------



## B36arin (Mar 1, 2008)

Straight out shredding has become pretty boring imo. I love shredding, but you have to be able to combine it with melody and dynamics. Jeff Loomis is the king of that in my opinion, his tone is also absolutely brilliant. Chris Broderick is very impressive, yes, but he kinda bores me. His technique and knowledge is absolutely brilliant, but Jeff Loomis' style blows him out of the water. But then again, that's my subjective opinion.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Mar 1, 2008)

Well, technique aside, like I said, in terms of musicality, Rusty Cooley's my favorite until shown otherwise.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 1, 2008)

Rusty Cooley and Chris Broderick, in my mind, draw up a comparison with Ashley MacIsaac and Mark O'Connor, respectively. Cooley's style is more out there and extreme, like MacIsaac's personality, Broderick is more restrained, and has a sweeter sound, like O'Connor.

(That may not have been entirely sensical, I know...)


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 1, 2008)

Gilbucci said:


> As much as I love Cooley, I don't think he can pull that off.



I'm pretty sure they both have skills that the other can't do. When it comes to shredding, I like Broderick more as a musician and songwriter, but I still think Cooley is a little better at mindless "shredding."


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 1, 2008)

Jerich said:


> shane Gibson and Isao playing NIL 7 string guitars..shane now only plays Ibanez 8 strings...More power to him he is a killer dude and guitar player!!! now maybe Korn will become more technically challenging in thier music...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know he's been touring with KoRn, but is he going to be listed as a permanent fixture? As far as I know, Shane Gibson and Joey Jordison are only touring musicians for them. Did something change? If so, that would be pretty cool IMO.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 1, 2008)

Blood Tempest said:


>




OMFG!!!! 

They played Alcatrazz's "Jet to Jet" solo!


----------



## Durero (Mar 1, 2008)

Alex-D33 said:


> Tony MacAlpine


+1 

(Durero thinks all the players mentioned in this thread are brilliant & inspiring. 
We should all be practicing instead of arguing about who's better than whom. )


----------



## Alex-D33 (Mar 1, 2008)

This sooooo true!!!!! my thaughts exactly. P)

(Durero thinks all the players mentioned in this thread are brilliant & inspiring. 
We should all be practicing instead of arguing about who's better than whom. )


----------



## Gilbucci (Mar 1, 2008)

Xaios said:


> Rusty Cooley and Chris Broderick, in my mind, draw up a comparison with Ashley MacIsaac and Mark O'Connor, respectively. Cooley's style is more out there and extreme, like MacIsaac's personality, Broderick is more restrained, and has a sweeter sound, like O'Connor.
> 
> (That may not have been entirely sensical, I know...)


Good way to put it 

I think we should just say Broderick and Cooley are both insane, and can school all of us with their big toe


----------



## Uber Mega (Mar 1, 2008)

I don't really like the word "best" in art, but my _favorite_ 7 string player is Petrucci.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 1, 2008)

Uber Mega said:


> I don't really like the word "best" in art, but my _favorite_ 7 string player is Petrucci.



Mine too. David Fiuczynski would also be a favorite!


----------



## noodles (Mar 1, 2008)

Are we really having a Rusty vs Chris argument? 

Broderick is one of the most well rounded players I've ever seen, playing jazz and classical, not just shred. Rusty just sits around all day and shreds. If he's faster, so what? Does he want a cookie for it?


----------



## Trespass (Mar 1, 2008)

Speed is just a tool, and while Cooley may have one hell of a nice saw, he's still only churning out pretty perfect 2x4s. Broderick uses his toolshed to carve out and create some tasty and varied art.


----------



## noodles (Mar 1, 2008)

Great fucking post.


----------



## Reece Fullwood (Mar 1, 2008)

RUSTYYYYYYYYYY
COOOOOOOOLEYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
yeh


----------



## Gilbucci (Mar 1, 2008)

Trespass said:


> Speed is just a tool, and while Cooley may have one hell of a nice saw, he's still only churning out pretty perfect 2x4s. Broderick uses his toolshed to carve out and create some tasty and varied art.


Now that is an awesome post. 

Rep


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Mar 1, 2008)

All I'm saying is that on technical merit, Rusty is at _least_ Broderick's equal, but whereas Outworld kicks ass, I have yet to hear any Jag Panzer guitar stuff on par with The Never, let alone the fact that the songwriting isn't my cup of tea.

YouTube - Rusty Cooley - Outworld part 3 - teamy


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 1, 2008)

Well I didn't mean to spark an argument. But the title is best 7 string shredder not favorite 7 string guitarist. And as shredding is all about technique, I would put Rusty above anyone. 
I expect the reason Rusty "only" shreds is because:
1) it is what made him famous
2) hes pretty good at it 
3) he enjoys doing it
3) there is a big market for shred and he managed to carve a career out of it

There is not a big market for jazz guys. If he just played jazz really well, he wouldn't get 15 year old guitarists going "hey, check out how he phrased over that Dmaj7#11". I AM CERTAINLY GOING TO BUY ALL OF HIS INSTRUCTIONAL PRODUCTS.

I should really sleep at some point...


----------



## Durero (Mar 1, 2008)

Maniacal said:


> There is not a big market for jazz guys. If he just played jazz really well, he wouldn't get 15 year old guitarists going "hey, check out how he phrased over that Dmaj7#11".


 Not sure if you're joking here, but if you're not then try hanging with any high school jazz band guitarist  I'm sure they'd passionately tell you otherwise


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah of course people love jazz. Thats not my point. 
But shred is mainly where the money is at. 

If Rusty only played jazz, he would be unlikely to have got all the media attention he has now.


----------



## Gilbucci (Mar 1, 2008)

I knew this thread was gonna go in this direction


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 1, 2008)

Gilbucci said:


> I knew this thread was gonna go in this direction



That's the problem with 'best/worst' threads. Sometimes fun to participate in but also a tad juvenile. Something better would be "who are your favorite _____".

Personally I'd love to see people appreciate songwriting and memorable riffs/leads more, which is what really counts IMO. While I respect and admire them, I'll never be able to get excited over the Chris Brodericks of the world because it's songwriting that inspires me. That's why I think Jeff Loomis is one of the best out there, because he combines both. 

FWIW, Paul Gilbert is my favorite of the guitar virtuoso types out there.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 1, 2008)

Tony Macalpine


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 1, 2008)

Shawn said:


> Tony Macalpine



Macalpine rules, good call there Shawn


----------



## Durero (Mar 1, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> That's the problem with 'best/worst' threads. Sometimes fun to participate in but also a tad juvenile. Something better would be "who are your favorite _____".


 well said.


----------



## Durero (Mar 1, 2008)

Maniacal said:


> Yeah of course people love jazz. Thats not my point.
> But shred is mainly where the money is at.
> 
> If Rusty only played jazz, he would be unlikely to have got all the media attention he has now.


I guess I just don't see it that way. What money and media attention are you referring to? Jazz guitarists such as Pat Metheny, Charlie Christian, George Benson, and Lenny Breau (7-strings ftw) are far more widely known and are often cited as inspirations to a wide range of musicians and artists, not just guitarists.

I take it your main point is that you really like Rusty Cooley and find his playing really inspiring - and I'm with you 100% on that  - but you're talking about jazz as if it's some kind of super obscure musical sub-genre, whereas it's shred-guitar that's obscure. 


Yeah so lets add Lenny Breau to the list


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 1, 2008)

No, I am not a big fan of Rusty. He just has awesome technique. Which is the point of this discussion. 

My point was that people say Rusty just shreds, but he might be amazing at jazz. Nobody knows. But hes making a lot of $ from shred so he doesn't need to do anything else. 

I think you thought I was on about something else. 
To conclude, Rusty has the best technique of any "shredder" I have seen. So I would say that makes him the "best shredder". That _I _have seen. 

Anyway.

I am gonna get some sleeeeeppppppppppppp


----------



## telecaster90 (Mar 1, 2008)

Durero said:


> Not sure if you're joking here, but if you're not then try hanging with any high school jazz band guitarist  I'm sure they'd passionately tell you otherwise



As a high school jazz band guitar player, I feel I should chime in and agree with Durero 

As far as this topic goes, these kind of threads are kinda dumb. I'd have to go with Petrucci, Vai, or Shane Gibson, though.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 2, 2008)

Overall, my favorite player mentioned so far is Petrucci. He's unbelievably tasteful no matter what he's doing, however he's soloing, be it "Lines In The Sand" or "In The Name Of God." He has amazing phrasing and tone. Only issue is he's not truly a 7 stringer anymore, as he uses it fairly sparingly. Didn't see it once on Score. Odd that he helped popularize them, and is cited as a big influence by 7 string players, and yet doesn't really play them much himself. Most of his most memorable moments are on the 6 string.


----------



## Trespass (Mar 2, 2008)

Maniacal said:


> No, I am not a big fan of Rusty. He just has awesome technique. Which is the point of this discussion.
> 
> My point was that people say Rusty just shreds, but he might be amazing at jazz. Nobody knows. But hes making a lot of $ from shred so he doesn't need to do anything else.
> 
> ...



There are other players that are faster. Leandro Lemos, and Frencesco Farerri (sweep wise).

But its not music. Their sacrificing musicallity for efficiency, and art isn't about being a machine.

If it was, we'd just listen to midi files.


----------



## TrafficLi9HT (Nov 7, 2013)

Buz McGrath


----------



## Herrick (Nov 7, 2013)

I know it's an old thread and all but I'd like to say that I think "best" is defined differently by different people. When I saw the thread title, I immediately thought of straight up technique/skill. Others are defining "best" as the ability to *incorporate *technique/skill into song writing, or they may lump all the above into "best". Just an observation


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Nov 7, 2013)

John petrucci and Jason richardson are both just great.


----------



## TheArabianNightlight (Nov 7, 2013)

Per Nilsson .


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Nov 7, 2013)

silly thread


----------



## heregoesnothing (Nov 7, 2013)

Ron Jarzombek anyone?

edit: lol necrobump


----------



## UltraParanoia (Nov 7, 2013)

I cant stand Broderick, it's like listening to a solo on Guitar Pro.

Petrucci & Loomis definitely get my vote.


----------



## donray1527 (Nov 7, 2013)

Broderick for sure.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 7, 2013)

Per Nilsson


----------



## Dooky (Nov 8, 2013)

Jeff Loomis


----------



## Addison90 (Nov 8, 2013)

not a 100% shredder, but still tasteful


----------



## Nile (Nov 8, 2013)

Jeff Loomis.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Nov 8, 2013)

Old thread, but as we established in some 5 year old posts there is more to shred than pure speed and technique (because let's face it, fast is not necessarily interesting, but a high level of technique is a base requirement to be considered "shred"), I'd say Tony Macalpine and Steve Vai are lightyears ahead of most other names in this thread in terms of compositional and improvisational ability, while having fearsome technique too.


----------



## cronux (Nov 8, 2013)

Ron Jarzombek, Jeff Loomis aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand... mr. Fredrik Thordendal while he was still playing 7 strings


----------



## Rylynn (Nov 8, 2013)

Jakub Zytecki's improvisational ability is amazing for his age. He's like the modern day Greg Howe with 7 string


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Nov 8, 2013)

You're all so wrong...


















Sarcasm

My legit vote goes to Broderick. Saw him live and was very impressed by his performance. I usually get a "meh" reaction at concerts but he truly did outplay the album recordings, and improving on them by adding his own style to Friedman's megadeth solos.
He was playing 7s but actually did not really utilize it as it was a megadeth show.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Nov 8, 2013)

Personally I'd say Jeff Loomis. Watching him play his Miles Of Machines piece is just otherworldly 



Also, his signature is still the best guitar I've ever played. I love mine


----------



## Sine (Nov 8, 2013)

Vai


----------



## rapterr15 (Nov 9, 2013)

+1 for Per Nilsson, Zytecki, and Wardingham.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 9, 2013)

I can't believe someone on the first page actually tried to argue that Rusty Cooley plays with taste


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Nov 9, 2013)

Per Nilsson, Andy James and Jeff Loomis are in my Top 3 at the moment.


----------



## Basti (Nov 9, 2013)

Christian Münzner. He happens to play in all my favourite bands


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO (Nov 9, 2013)

Per Nilsson


----------



## Deathspell Omega (Nov 9, 2013)

That Zytecki guy, never heard of him before, but.....my jaw just dropped and this doesn`t happen very often. Un-f***kin`-believable !!!!


----------



## Blasphemer (Nov 9, 2013)

Deathspell Omega said:


> That Zytecki guy, never heard of him before, but.....my jaw just dropped and this doesn`t happen very often. Un-f***kin`-believable !!!!



Same. I want an entire album of that.


----------



## glpg80 (Nov 9, 2013)

Loomis, Broderick, Becker, Chris Storey


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister (Nov 9, 2013)

Trey Azagthoth ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mp1TmPo35yM

Check out his solo in the Morbid Angel classic `Where The Slime Live` !!!. 


p.s Watching this video is now giving me GAS for an Ibanez Universe again !!!.


----------



## Vhyle (Nov 9, 2013)

As lame as this thread is, I'm casting my vote for Jeff Loomis. To me, effective, mind-blowing shred isn't just straight blazing picking. I love to hear some human factors, like hints of emotional off-time picked notes. And vibrato is insanely important. And to me, Jeff Loomis wins my vote.

Another crazy player is Jarle H. Olsen. He's much more straight technique-oriented than Loomis, but holy .... he is impressive. It's too clean at times, often leaving me wondering if he's even human.


----------



## DaPsyCho (Nov 10, 2013)

5 years later and we have more European sounding names being brought up. Just saying.

Anyways, if y'all can say Petrucci, then I say Fredrik Thordendal. And second anyone who can pull off a decent cover of Meshuggah's Bleed. And then the likes of Cooley/Broderick/Petrucci etc.

That^ is my biased opinion. Hope you enjoy it.

On another note, to the people who say Cooley's music is "lifeless" or something to that effect, I'd reckon neo-classical isn't their favourite genre. Same goes for people saying Yngwie Malmsteen's playing is "soulless". But if they heard the same thing being played at the same speed on a violin or an acoustic guitar, it would be full of emotions.

Weirdly enough, all these current day ERG bands playing diminished jazz, and jazz in general, seem to trigger the same response on most old school shred metal heads. One guy told me it's all too complicated to discern any meaning from it, hence it's soulless, a random chaotic event that just happens naturally and takes no part with the organic living.

Apologies for going off topic a bit.


----------



## vishallica (Nov 10, 2013)

well i dont think that theres a "BEST" shredder out there.
but for me, i love Paul Gilbert, Jeff Loomis, MAB, Chris broderick, petrucci.i cant even start to name everybody.
Rusty cooley is one of the cleanest shredders out there IMO.
and i cant believe that no one said Shawn Lane 
when Shawn gets fast, my jaws drop. plus amazing musicianship.
PS: "best" is subjective obv.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Nov 10, 2013)

bottom of page 4 and no one mentioned Fred Brum?

wow I`m disapointed again...


----------



## Basti (Nov 10, 2013)

mr_rainmaker said:


> bottom of page 4 and no one mentioned Fred Brum?
> 
> wow I`m disapointed again...



I was going to mention him but then i don't think of him necessarily as a 'shredder'


----------



## Valnob (Nov 10, 2013)

Jason richardson


----------



## MrTorture (Nov 11, 2013)

vishallica said:


> and i cant believe that no one said Shawn Lane



Did he play seven strings?


----------



## BusinessMan (Nov 11, 2013)

Chris feener and buz McGrath 
And of course loomis


----------



## vishallica (Nov 11, 2013)

MrTorture said:


> Did he play seven strings?



no.
does that make him lose??


----------



## MrTorture (Nov 11, 2013)

vishallica said:


> no.
> does that make him lose??



Read the topic.


----------



## vishallica (Nov 11, 2013)

MrTorture said:


> Read the topic.


my bad.
PS: just because shawn's guitar doesnt have 1 more string.duh!!!!!!


----------



## MrTorture (Nov 11, 2013)

vishallica said:


> my bad.
> PS: just because shawn's guitar doesnt have 1 more string.duh!!!!!!



He probably would dominate on seven also


----------



## karjim (Nov 11, 2013)

Shawn had the best bass player in the world so if he would like to hear a low B he asked to Jonas Hellborg and his 6 string acoustic bass.


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Nov 11, 2013)

Forgot one name I've been drawing inspiration from and it's Mats Haugen of Circus Maximus. Tasty jams!


----------



## rapterr15 (Nov 12, 2013)

^ YES! Mats Haugen is awesome. Great songwriter!


----------



## Vhyle (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm pretty sure if Shawn Lane and Jason Becker played 7-strings, they would win the thread. But, unfortunately, they didn't.


----------



## Malkav (Nov 12, 2013)

Actually Shawn Lane did have a 7 string, which he used with a high A, but there were never any recordings done with it  So technically he played one, he's just in no way associated with it.


----------



## elnyrb10 (Nov 12, 2013)

jason richardson


----------



## WillVinson (Dec 26, 2013)

Jason Richardson!!!


----------



## Svava (Dec 26, 2013)

ghoti said:


> Petrucci.



QFT

There is only Master Petrucci.


----------



## Svava (Dec 26, 2013)

Rylynn said:


> Jakub Zytecki's improvisational ability is amazing for his age. He's like the modern day Greg Howe with 7 string



Out of interest, what is his age?

He seems incredible from what little I've seen of him!


----------



## kamello (Dec 26, 2013)

Svava said:


> Out of interest, what is his age?
> 
> He seems incredible from what little I've seen of him!



20 I believe, another dude that recently turned 19 and is pretty solid from the little I've heard from him is Devesh Dayal from Skyharbor
...damn, comparing ages makes me so sad, I just turned 19  

anyways. Back on topic, DAVID SHANCKLE IS DA ULTIMATE O0BER SHREDDER U CVNTFVCK, YO U DONT BELIEEV ME?, CHEKC DIS SHIT OUT


----------



## Svava (Dec 26, 2013)

kamello said:


> 20 I believe, another dude that recently turned 19 and is pretty solid from the little I've heard from him is Devesh Dayal from Skyharbor
> ...damn, comparing ages makes me so sad, I just turned 19
> 
> anyways. Back on topic, DAVID SHANCKLE IS DA ULTIMATE O0BER SHREDDER U CVNTFVCK, YO U DONT BELIEEV ME?, CHEKC DIS SHIT OUT




Yeah I turn 19 in 4 days and I've only been playing a year and a half.

I get very down on myself watching guys like him xD


----------



## source field (Dec 27, 2013)

Jakub Zytecki. He can shred over _changes_ (or even an advanced funk groove)


----------



## Vhyle (Dec 27, 2013)

kamello said:


> anyways. Back on topic, DAVID SHANCKLE IS DA ULTIMATE O0BER SHREDDER U CVNTFVCK, YO U DONT BELIEEV ME?, CHEKC DIS SHIT OUT




What in the feck was that?


----------



## Shredasaurus (Dec 27, 2013)

kamello said:


> anyways. Back on topic, DAVID SHANCKLE IS DA ULTIMATE O0BER SHREDDER U CVNTFVCK, YO U DONT BELIEEV ME?, CHEKC DIS SHIT OUT


----------



## wankerness (Dec 27, 2013)

That David Shankle video is hilarious, I love the ominous synth rumble in the background so we all know how serious he is.


----------



## wowspare (Dec 27, 2013)

Jeff Loomis!


----------



## shadowlife (Dec 28, 2013)

Ron Jarzombek


----------



## rapterr15 (Dec 29, 2013)

Marco Sfogli. Sure he plays a six most of the time, but he's got some 7 string songs plus all his work with James Labrie is on a 7. One of my favorite players.

Marco Sfogli - Genius - YouTube


----------



## Addison90 (Dec 29, 2013)

Guthrie Govan + 7 String + \m/ = Jakub Zytecki

His solo at 4:44


----------

